# The Finals, Game 2: Boston Celtics (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1) [6/6]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We cannot go back to Boston for 3 games tied at 1-1 in this series. This is the one game of the series I'll be missing. I hope to hear that they won.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This game and game 3 are HUGE. Lakers have to win this game in order to put the Celtics on their heels. 1-1 going back to Boston for 3 straight games is not something we want. We need to win this game, that way we have 3 games in Boston, and all we need to do is win 1 game there and we're ok. 

With all that said, I think Lakers win this in a close one - probably even a buzzer beater by a player who wouldn't normally hit a buzzer beater.


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tomorrows a big game !!!
It will really be hard to go into Boston 1-1 , but hell , if LA plays like they did in game 1 they may just give them the broom.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gotta come out with the same focus and effort. 

I expect the celtics to throw much more junk defenses Kobe's way and still figure Gasol won't beat them if they get physical. We gotta keep our poise in this game bigtime.Kobe gotta chill when the defense closes in on him and not complain so much to the refs. 

we really need LO to have a good game.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

This game will depend of Doc River's adjustments from game one. Phil has never been good at making in game adjustments - if Boston has anything left in the tank, I see them taking this game and the Lakers taking a game (hopefully two) in Boston.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Won't be easy, but the same effort and commitment SHOULD overcome the Celtic's adjustements.
I expect a big agame from Allen.
That being said, if the Lakers win this one, the championship is almost secured!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is the big one that we MUST win. Boston will certainly make adjustments, and we need to stay focused and agressive at both ends. We managed to win Game 1 without any major contribution from Lamar. However, that has to change and he must step up. In addition, if Fish continues to get into foul trouble, Sasha and Jordan must contribute and hit the open shots. The Lakers take this game...but not in a blowout. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I expect this game to go wire to wire.

Go Lakers! :woot:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Almost game time... This is the most crucial game of the series. Going back to Boston 1-1 a thousand times for daunting than going back 2-0.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Celtics have shown up for this game. They are getting to the foul line.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ray Allen is ****ing killing us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Earth to lakers... Don't let Allen touch the ball. please?


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone please guard Ray Allen??
Please?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Hopefully, Ray Allen will cool off at halftime, and we can make some defensive adjustments.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

^%@$&%@^$*&(@&$*@^$&*)(27


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, that's game 2. Sadly we're heading back to Boston tied 1-1 with three games in a row there. We have got to win game 3. No if or buts about it.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Make some adjustments, go to Boston, take one back.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

A great game from Gasol and Bynum gone wasted.

Odom was a no show. And Artest was atrocious on offensive end. Some calls went against us..but Lakers had great opportunity to close it out. Not sure why the hell happened in last 5 mins of the game. 

Game 3 will be tough. Less time for adjustments and a quick turnaround. I am gonna sound like a beat drum but our bench needs to pour in some pts for us to keep up with Boston. I guess our best defense would be how fatigue Boston looks in Game 3 and 4.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

azn kobe jr said:


> Make some adjustments, go to Boston, take one back.


One? That means we leave down 3-2. That doesn't cut it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Geez. a very odd ****ing game. 

Kobe making dumb fouls and early in the game with the cold shooting. 

Bynum and Gasol dominating with 46 points and 13 blocks. 

Rondo basically dominated the game off and on the ball his rebounding, his pushing on the break his ability to get in the lane. 

Just all bad things and the Celtics bench getting just enough. 

well its tied 1-1 gotta get focsed go to Boston and try and win them all. 

one game at a time.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

So much for home court advantage. However, at this level, it will be difficult for either of these teams to win three in a row. It would have been nice if Artest, Fish, and Odom showed up. Even Kobe was off today. Our only bright spot was that our bigs played excellent. We need to do a better job on defense against their guards. Allan and Rondo were open too often, and Rondo also killed us on the boards. Finally, the officiating was terrible today, as there were too many "phantom" fouls called on both teams...causing players to get into foul trouble. Now we will see how much heart this team really has.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're better than 08 squad in every way. we gotta go to Boston and find a way to stay outta foul trouble and to hit a few more 3's.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Ball movement has to be our priority. Some possessions were just unbearable to watch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> ^ Ball movement has to be our priority. Some possessions were just unbearable to watch.


yeah I agree. But the guys who get shots gotta pull the trigger stop with the pump hesistating Artest and Fisher both were guilty of that. 

Kobe gotta stop with the dumb fouls his foul trouble I think cost us the game because we were never able to take control of the game in the 2nd half.


----------



## futurezenmaster (Apr 19, 2007)

The first thing about tonight's game that really stands out is the officials lack of consistency with their calls. Last 5 minutes of the game they just up and decided to swallow their whistles when throughout the game they would impose their will. I'm not blaming the officiating on the Lakers losing, the Lakers were not able to keep Rondo off the offensive boards and missing 10 free throws isn't going to put you in position to win. Despite the foul trouble of Kobe and Artest having a very poor shooting night you have to at least walk away with the knowledge that Gasol is showing up everyone just how "tough" he is as well as "strong-minded" and you have to give it to Andrew Bynum tonight. The guy is playing on 1 leg basically, in obvious pain and is not showing it on the floor. 39 minutes, 7 blocks, 16 points, that clearly shows if needed he can play major minutes in a game and be effective. Now, going to Boston tied 1-1 shouldn't be a concern to anyone. This is a Laker team that in the past 2 years has closed out 5 consecutive series with wins on the road. This is a tougher Laker team and the 1 day off between games favors them over the Celtics aging players. Kobe only played 34 minutes due to foul trouble (2 of those fouls I would like an explanation on) will come out in Game 3 and insert his will on the game from the start. When the Lakers have been tied 2-2, they answered the call with a championship performance, no reason why they wouldn't do it when the series is 1-1. This is the first time since last year's Denver series that the Lakers are going into a Game 3 tied and if you remember they went into Denver and put on an impressive display. I find it so hilarious that when the Lakers lose one game everyone jumps on the opposing bandwagon and celebrates. That tells me that all those people are not happy that the Lakers lost, but that Boston was able to win at least one game. What do those people do the other 80 percent of the time when the Lakers win? The series is over when a team wins 4 games, so if you are worried about 1-1, I hate to see people when its 2-2 or 3-3. I will state for the record that when it comes to officiating in all sports, I think they are given to much power by the leagues. There is never any consequences to their errors except for the statement that its "human error". If a player, coach or owner come out and say something about the officiating they are fined by the league, but when the officiating called into question or in instances obviously blatant then I think the officiating crew or single official needs to be held to the same standard and possibly fined or suspended, but at least hold them accountable for their actions. With that said, I am confident the Lakers will take Game 3, it will be good game, but I think Kobe will enforce his game from the tip and the Lakers win by 8-10 points setting up a crucial Game 4 where anything can happen.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Listening to this crying over the refs gets old really fast. Refs missed calls on both sides. Lakers still shot more free throws. If you can't handle that don't watch the next couple games because Boston is probably going to get to the line more often now that they are home.

As far as the game itself, Kobe played poorly but we still have a big advantage inside. That gives me hope going into the games at Boston.


----------

